# PLBM 2018 Portage "opens" dates



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

April 8th- Annual "Big Bass" Open
April 29th- "Mega Big Bass" open.
These dates have been confirmed, however the event details are not. These dates are for info/planning purposes only at this stage. When all details, sponsors, etc are clear, a posting will be made here as to how to proceed. Registration info/flyers, should be ready @ mid Feb. Stay tuned!

*All ready. Flyers are available at Fisherman's Central and new posts were made here in tournament discussion providing a link to a downloadable info/entry flyer.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't wait


----------

